# Cabinet carcass glue up



## Neocleous (12 Feb 2020)

Hi everyone,

I need to glue up some carcasses and I’m wondering how other people do it. 

The panels are 19mm veneered mdf boards and domino slots have been cut into the panels. The back is 19mm thick and cut to fit over the panels. 

The sides of the panels won’t be seen so screws are fine to hold everything together while the glue dries. Just wondering how you guys would tackle this. 

If screws are the way to go what screws would you recommend for MDF?

Thanks


----------



## Mrs C (13 Feb 2020)

screwtite from screwfix

Assemble the whole lot in clamps and get square
Predrill the holes, countersink and put a pilot hole in.
When you are drilling the ends of mdf it is still prone to splitting so I put a clamp over first.
Go through a dry run practice session 
Be brave and glue.

Re the back, I would use 6mm for the benefit of weight and cost. I rebate the sides put the back on (no glue) and screw all the way round with no 3 screws.


----------



## decas (13 Feb 2020)

If you are using dominoes then I am not sure why you need screws as well. Dominoes should be fine on their own provided you pull everything up tight with your clamps.
Dave


----------



## Neocleous (13 Feb 2020)

decas":34geaojz said:


> If you are using dominoes then I am not sure why you need screws as well. Dominoes should be fine on their own provided you pull everything up tight with your clamps.
> Dave



It's not strength that I'm worried about, It's more how to glue and assemble everything and keeping it all square, my thinking was that screws effectively act as clamps pulling everything tight and I can move onto another carcass.


----------



## decas (13 Feb 2020)

Understood. To work quickly with a limited number of clamps screws make sense. I work slow these days and with Titebond the clamps can come off after 30 minutes. 
Can’t really add to Mrs C’s advice. Do a trial run then just do it. If you are using Titebond then make sure everything is warm enough. Good luck.
Dave


----------



## Farm Labourer (14 Feb 2020)

If you use Mrs C's method and the back is square and a good fit, then as it's rebated into the carcass, it will help everything stay square when clamping. If the sides fit insde the top and bottom you won't need long sash cramps either.


----------

